# Tecumseh H70 Flywheel Nagnets



## fmariss (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,My name is Fred, I'm in Michigan.This is my frist post. I have a Craftsman snowthrower that has a 7hp Tecumseh H70 motor on it.When I took the flywheel off the two magnets inside were loose.I need to know if there is away to fasten these back on or is there some other way to fix it. Thanks


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

what's a Nagnet? lol

i've seen magnets held on with screws & seen them broken off. usually just a new screw fixes 'em up.

if yours are epoxied on, make sure both the inside of the flywheel is clean & dry, use a dremil tool or sandpaper to rough up the surface of the flywheel slightly. do the same on the magnet(s). be careful not to break the magnet, they can crack in half or chip.

then using a good 2 part epoxy, glue the magnet back in place. use a piece of rolled up shop towel & a spring clip or c-clamp to hold the magnet in place. don't overtighten the c-clamp or you'll break the magnet.

give it 24 hours to cure @ room temp. if some of the shop towel sticks to the magnet, just trim it off with a razor knife.

--Lucky


----------



## nightcruiser (Oct 31, 2011)

Nagnets! LOL Perfect name for them!

I also have a Tecumseh H70 flywheel with loose "Nagnets"... They are in good shape, but I can't clearly see exactly where to attach them? I can guess where they go, but I don't want to do that since the magnets set the timing.... 

So I am wondering if anyone can tell me how to determine where to attach the magnets? The flywheel I have looks like the one in this picture. Where I guessed the magnets go looks close to the picture, but not exactly. I could try to match what I see in that pic but that doesn't seem accurate enough, specially since the pic could be scewed a bit.
If anyone can help me propely place these "nagnets" that would be great


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I would think if you carefully examined the flywheel, you should be able to see 'clean spots' where the magnets were origanlly.. that should be 'close enough' a few hundreths of an inch isn't going to make a noticable difference.


----------



## nightcruiser (Oct 31, 2011)

luckyvision said:


> I would think if you carefully examined the flywheel, you should be able to see 'clean spots' where the magnets were origanlly.. that should be 'close enough' a few hundreths of an inch isn't going to make a noticable difference.


Yep, one magnet location was easy to see, the other wasn't, however I could see the general location for the second one. I decided to just go for it, and much to my surprise when I sanded the flywheel the locations for the magnets became more visible. I reatteched them with JB weld, let them dry for a day and put the flywheel back on the motor. After a sidestep to clean the carb she fired right up! I dont even need the electric start, she fires up with one pull of the rope! That's even better than she ran before the magnets broke (probably cause the carb needed cleaning all the while)...
So she is fixed, but I wanted to come back here and say thanks for responding to my post...


----------

